# whats CFS



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

WHATS CFS.im tired after all that.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi squrts:CFS stands for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Most patients who have it have severe fatigue for a long time (months or years). They say CFS and FM are linked. I read a book that said that CFS was Epstein Barr virus. A lot of patients who have CFS and FM have similar symptoms. Maybe someone can add more to this.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo weener: i been tested for epstein barr,not got.i got cfs though. sorry about chat last night,maybe i should have spent more on this pc.hope ya had fun. see ya


----------

